# 18650 batteries query.



## Boeriemore (14/2/16)

My son has the latest mod where the battery can easily be removed and replaced when dead. 
I have two Eleak/istick mods that are dying and wonder whether these battery can be used on my mods.


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

If your mods use 3 cell lipo batteries, then no. If the mod uses a two cell lipo made up of 18650 batteries, then you can replace those with the 18650's you buy.

Here is a video tutorial on how to do it. It's not in English, but then the video is very instructional by itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/2/16)

I know the 50w istick uses 2 x 18650's. I think the 20/30w uses a single 18650.


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

There is also a video for changing the 20/30w istick battery. Just search youtube. It works exactly the same.


----------



## Boeriemore (14/2/16)

That video shows it can be done but quite an effort required. What amp and mah battery would be suitable for the EleaF?


----------



## blujeenz (14/2/16)

Boeriemore said:


> That video shows it can be done but quite an effort required. What amp and mah battery would be suitable for the EleaF?



The biggest you can find, do it once and do it right, maybe LG HG2 3000mah.
That said Im a fan of the Tesiyi 40's 2600mah though.
Then weigh up the costs of the batts and your time/trouble vs buying a new evic vtc mini or similar, at R760 from Vapeclub, it might be a worthwhile option.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

also as @blujeenz stated, you can't go wrong with the evic - very good mod and opens up a world of possibilities in terms of coils you can use.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Boeriemore (15/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> also as @blujeenz stated, you can't go wrong with the evic - very good mod and opens up a world of possibilities in terms of coils you can use.



My eleaf/iStick mod does not seem to be sold anymore. There are so many different varieties available that its hard to keep up with this technology. I'm also still using the eGo -c batteries with a clearomizer and vivi nova. I see a 100w ELEAf iStick TC Express kit is available for R850 excl. battery. No idea how to compare this to the suggested vtc mini.


----------



## Lingogrey (15/2/16)

Boeriemore said:


> My eleaf/iStick mod does not seem to be sold anymore. There are so many different varieties available that its hard to keep up with this technology. I'm also still using the eGo -c batteries with a clearomizer and vivi nova. I see a 100w ELEAf iStick TC Express kit is available for R850 excl. battery. No idea how to compare this to the suggested vtc mini.


Hi @Boeriemore

I would assume that you have the 20W iStick (since that is the one not being sold anymore). The jump in wattage and features from that mod (and even more so from your eGo setups) would be quite huge. The Joyetech Evic VTC Mini is a 75W maximum device (with temperature control abilities for Nickel, Titanium and Stainless Steel 316L wire / coils and the ability to custom set profiles for other wires) that takes a single 18650 battery. In some ways the iStick 100W TC would be very similar in functionality, as Joyetech and Eleaf are 2 out of 3 subsidiaries of the same holding company and use very similar electronic boards etc. The iStick 100W TC is a single or dual 18650 battery mod (the batteries run in parallel, which is relatively rare for regulated dual battery mods at the moment). If you use it with a single battery, the max wattage is 75W (if you use it with two - 100W). Apart from that (and the interesting 'hidden' fire button), it is pretty much identical feature wise to the VTC Mini.

The chances that you'll need much more than 75W on a continual basis are slim. However, if you use the iStick 100W TC in dual battery mode, the batteries will last quite a bit longer before needing a recharge. On the other hand, it would be heavier and larger than the VTC Mini (this would even be the case if you run the iStick in single battery mode) and you would incur extra expenses by buying a second battery. Additionally, if you run it in dual battery mode, many would advise you to purchase a separate quality dual cell charger (the IStick does allow you to charge the batteries inside the mod, but many people advise against that with dual or triple battery mods. I have no problem with charging my 3 batteries inside my Wismec RX200 {Wismec is the third subsidiary of the same holding company}, so personally I wouldn't say that an external charger is an absolute necessity)

What atomizer and coils / builds are you currently using on your iStick and at which wattages do you generally vape at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I know the 50w istick uses 2 x 18650's. I think the 20/30w uses a single 18650.


Quick question. If the istick 50w uses 2 18650s then why on earth do we not have dual 18650s that are that size. i mean the cuboid is also one and its huge compared to the istick. hmm they really need to make the dual mods smaller


----------



## zadiac (15/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Quick question. If the istick 50w uses 2 18650s then why on earth do we not have dual 18650s that are that size. i mean the cuboid is also one and its huge compared to the istick. hmm they really need to make the dual mods smaller



The chip is the problem. The i20 chip is very small as well as the i50. You cannot hove a DNA200 that small because the chip is too big. Maybe later they will invent a chip that is small enough so that we can have dual mods that are as small as the i50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boeriemore (15/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> The biggest you can find, do it once and do it right, maybe LG HG2 3000mah.
> That said Im a fan of the Tesiyi 40's 2600mah though.
> Then weigh up the costs of the batts and your time/trouble vs buying a new evic vtc mini or similar, at R760 from Vapeclub, it might be a worthwhile option.



This evic vtc apparently has an advantage over the Kanger Subox mini in that it has a temperature control but what exactly is the purpose of this?
Is it really necessary?


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

Boeriemore said:


> This evic vtc apparently has an advantage over the Kanger Subox mini in that it has a temperature control but what exactly is the purpose of this?
> Is it really necessary?


Its like aircon in a car, not essential but very nice to have when summer rolls around.
By keeping the wick and wire at the optimum temp needed for vapour, you get longer lasting wick and wire, as well as better tasting juice.
That said my new ijoy solo mini has a new twist on temp control called taste control, works on kanthal wire as well and I flippin love it...no dry hits at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boeriemore (16/2/16)

Thanks to all for the informative responses.


----------



## Boeriemore (19/5/16)

I have removed the dead battery from my 30w eleaf. I am going to fit a battery holder to the side of the eleak mod so the battery can easily be removed for charging. Apparently the Sony or Samsung vtc 5 25R is best for this but I am unable to find an online shop that advertises
this exactly as described above. Some mention high drain, some 20A or 40A. etc. Some assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Andre (19/5/16)

Boeriemore said:


> I have removed the dead battery from my 30w eleaf. I am going to fit a battery holder to the side of the eleak mod so the battery can easily be removed for charging. Apparently the Sony or Samsung vtc 5 25R is best for this but I am unable to find an online shop that advertises
> this exactly as described above. Some mention high drain, some 20A or 40A. etc. Some assistance would be appreciated.


It is Sony VTC5 and Samsung 25R. 

Do not know if the Sony batts are available locally, but for the Samsungs check here.


----------



## Boeriemore (19/5/16)

Andre said:


> It is Sony VTC5 and Samsung 25R.
> 
> Do not know if the Sony batts are available locally, but for the Samsungs check here.


Thank you. Will try them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

